# Johnson looking forward to bright future..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/joe_johnson_040203.html 



> “I just think he’s much more confident,” said Head Coach Mike D’Antoni. “He sees the ball more and he’s able to relax and play his game. If you ever see him in September and August, he’s unbelievable because he’s running his game; he’s getting the ball in his hands. So, we just created a situation where it’s like a September and he has his team out there, and he’s putting them through the paces, and he’s responded unbelievably.”
> 
> D’Antoni likens Johnson’s low-key demeanor to another “average Joe” from the late 1980s, who led by example and helped lead his team to two consecutive NBA titles.
> 
> ...


I can't believe how much confidence D'Antoni has in JJ.. but with the way he's playing, it's hard to blame him. I love JJ's quiet, determined demeanor.. perfect for a young swingman..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I still can't believe how well he is playing. Who would have thought that moving Marbury and Penny would allow him to blow up like this? He has just been awesome and still hasn't let up.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

You know what...


Frank Johnson LOVED Joe Johnson's game...


Suns fired him...


Maybe... just maybe, Frank Johnson KNEW what he was doing after all.. maybe if Frank is still the coach, suns will probably more successfull.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Here's the catch: Joe Johnson has been putting up very good numbers on a below average team, just like Larry Hughes on the other side of the country. The next step for him is to carry this talented team on his back and make some noise perhaps as early as next year.

He better can if he's going to become the first option.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Here's the catch: Joe Johnson has been putting up very good numbers on a below average team, just like Larry Hughes on the other side of the country. The next step for him is to carry this talented team on his back and make some noise perhaps as early as next year.
> 
> He better can if he's going to become the first option.


Well I think Hughes may be almost as good of a scorer as JJ, but Johnson is way more efficient and better at other things (passing, defense). I mean since the trade, you're talking about a guy who's averaging 23ppg on 50% shooting vs. a guy who is averaging 19ppg, on less than 40% shooting.. not really close in my opinion.. Besides that, Hughes is 25 years old.. and besides that, with Amare I don't think the Suns are a below average team.. better than the Wizards without Arenas anyways.

Is JJ a good first option? Well, if he keeps scoring at his current clip, then yes I'd say so.. but eventually I'd like to see Amare become the focal point of the Suns offense.. which, in retrospect would make Johnson's job of scoring a bit easier..

But right now, maybe even as soon as next year, I don't think either of those guys are ready to be #1 options on anything more than a lower-tier playoff team. In time that will change though, I think. I hope.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I by no mean was comparing Joe to Larry Hughes. I was just saying that it's easier to pad the stats when became the first option. However, to become great a better player, he has not only to keep this up but also trying to make his teammates better. If he's going to drop to second option behind Amare, he has to prove he can handle to less touches but produce similar effectiveness. THe reason I said this is because for the year past, Joe has really had inconsistent efforts when he wasn't the focal point of the offense. I hope the recent strong performance will build up his confidence but there's no guarantee he will performace as well as now when his touches is taken away by teammate(s).


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I by no mean was comparing Joe to Larry Hughes. I was just saying that it's easier to pad the stats when became the first option. However, to become great a better player, he has not only to keep this up but also trying to make his teammates better. If he's going to drop to second option behind Amare, he has to prove he can handle to less touches but produce similar effectiveness. THe reason I said this is because for the year past, Joe has really had inconsistent efforts when he wasn't the focal point of the offense. I hope the recent strong performance will build up his confidence but there's no guarantee he will performace as well as now when his touches is taken away by teammate(s).


Agreed.. one thing JJ hasn't shown us yet is that he can be effective without dominating the ball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Now I think you are going a little overboard saying that Joe Johnson is a better defender than larry hughes


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Now I think you are going a little overboard saying that Joe Johnson is a better defender than larry hughes


Latrell Sprewell 1/25 vs. Suns - 40 mins, 1-7 fg's.
Kobe Bryant 11/01 vs. Suns - 37 mins, 4-12.
Kobe Bryant 12/21 vs. Suns - 39 mins, 4-12.
Tracy McGrady 12/08 vs. Suns - 44 mins, 5-17.
Michael Finley 11/26 vs. Suns - 37 mins, 5-14.
Eddie Jones 12/09 vs. Suns - 41 mins, 7-20 (6-15 in the other game)
Manu Ginobili 10/28 vs. Suns - 33 mins, 1-7.
Jason Richardson 1/6 vs. Suns - 34 mins, 3-11.

He's definitely no Trenton Hassell or Ron Artest, but JJ is one of the premier one-on-one perimeter defenders in the NBA.

Do you really think Hughes is that good of a defender? I'm looking at some shooting guards' season splits against the Wizards, and I see Redd averaging 27.5ppg, T-Mac averaging 34ppg, Allan Houston averaging 39ppg, JJ averaging 28ppg, J-Rich averaging 25ppg.. and everyone else either at or slightly above their season avg. against the Wizards.. Did Hughes not guard those guys? Maybe he didn't, I know Washington has had a ton of injuries but I assume Hughes was still playing the two spot..


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> Latrell Sprewell 1/25 vs. Suns - 40 mins, 1-7 fg's.
> ...



hmmm i dont think those stats are the be all and end all to deciding who is the better defender. TEAM defense may have alot to do with it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Now I think you are going a little overboard saying that Joe Johnson is a better defender than larry hughes


Umm yeah he definately is. There are maybe 5 swingman who play better defense although on top of my head only Artest and Bowen come to mind andprobably Kobe.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I remember watching JJ play in his rookie season when the Celtics (he was Boston Celtics then) played against MJ and the Wizards. I was so impressed with the way he play defense. He was playing defense all over the court. JJ and Paul Pierce frustrates MJ in that game. After that game, I always associates JJ with stellar defense.

So, yeah... he's already a good defender since his rookie year. his problem was his inconsistent scoring. But, before all this points that JJ put up since Steph and Penny got traded, defense was already his thing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

JJ hasn't been hot tonight.

Last night he almost had nothing in the first half either and finished with 20+/5/5 50%FG but tonight he has almost nothing going in the 4th.

Maybe the 44mpg or so are catching up on him now especially on back to backs but they need to adjust their games with Amare back now.

We have 10 steals and 11blocks compared to 2 steals and 1 block by Utah and less turnovers and better shooting and more freethrows but we are trailing because Utah outrebounds us by 13 right now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok

JJ had a really rough back to back game tonight.

Only 4-8 FTs and finished with 13pts 4reb 2ast.

It is the end of his long 20+ game streak. :uhoh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm yeah he definately is. There are maybe 5 swingman who play better defense although on top of my head only Artest and Bowen come to mind andprobably Kobe.


Ron Artest
Bruce Bowen
Kobe Bryant
Doug Christie
Manu ginobli
Raja Bell
Michael Redd

all better


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nope


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Nope


Ok lets be real here for a second. Joe Johnson's name has never been brought up as a premier defender in this league period. Hes had a few good defensive games against some guys this year. So what. Every one of those players I mentioned has done it year after year and arent doing it for about a month


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok lets be real for a second.

Joe Johnson hasn't gotten the same exposure either.

He is also younger than all those guys.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Ok lets be real for a second.
> 
> Joe Johnson hasn't gotten the same exposure either.
> ...


It has nothing to do with either exposure or age. You made a statement so those things dont matter.

Kobe is 25
Ginoboli is 25
Trenton hassell is 24
Redd is 24
raja Bell 26 and gets no exposure. None of your reasonings say why he is better than any of the guys I listed


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Joe Johnson is 22.

Trenton Hassell doesn't do anything else really, Raja Bell isn't considered a great defender and neither is Michael Redd.

Ginobili isn't a great defender, he is a pest but he really isn't that good of a defender.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Joe Johnson is 22.
> 
> Trenton Hassell doesn't do anything else really, Raja Bell isn't considered a great defender and neither is Michael Redd.
> ...


Wow!! By you saying this I really cant consider you a knowledgable fan. Trenton Hassell is only known for his defense the same with Raja Bell. Raja Bell and Hassell both are KNOWN for their defense. They wouldnt be in the league otherwise. Ginoboli is a great defender. Hes a pest but not a great defender, lol. Michael Redd is a very strong defender, you should try and watch a little more and then come back with your argument.

lol @ age being an excuse. Kobe was an elite defender at 22


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Wow!! By you saying this I really cant consider you a knowledgable fan. Trenton Hassell is only known for his defense the same with Raja Bell. Raja Bell and Hassell both are KNOWN for their defense. They wouldnt be in the league otherwise. Ginoboli is a great defender. Hes a pest but not a great defender, lol. Michael Redd is a very strong defender, you should try and watch a little more and then come back with your argument.
> 
> lol @ age being an excuse. Kobe was an elite defender at 22


Exactly Beez. BigAmare might be able to see this if he could take Amare's jock strap out of his mouth for once. Anybody who follows basketball knows that Hassell and Bell are known for their defense. They are not very good offensively but that is a whole other ballgame. Joe Johnson is not know for much right now. However, he will more than likely be known as the guy who finished 2nd to Zach Randolph in the MIP voting this year.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I by no mean was comparing Joe to Larry Hughes. I was just saying that it's easier to pad the stats when became the first option. However, to become great a better player, he has not only to keep this up but also trying to make his teammates better. If he's going to drop to second option behind Amare, he has to prove he can handle to less touches but produce similar effectiveness. THe reason I said this is because for the year past, Joe has really had inconsistent efforts when he wasn't the focal point of the offense. I hope the recent strong performance will build up his confidence but there's no guarantee he will performace as well as now when his touches is taken away by teammate(s).


Agree but you are too nice here. Joe just flated out overrated, he plays on the worst team in the Western Conference. Some players just cant be effetcive without playing the ball, but when he gets the ball in his hands so that he can pad his stats, can he lead a team to his team to a decent record? Even he can, he shouldnt be consider a true superstar, so imo, guys like T-mac, Pierce where their teams had to adjust to their games to maximize their talents arent true superstars. True great players only adjust their game to a winning system but still able to perform and lead their team to a championship level.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Agree but you are too nice here. Joe just flated out overrated, he plays on the worst team in the Western Conference. Some players just cant be effetcive without playing the ball, but when he gets the ball in his hands so that he can pad his stats, can he lead a team to his team to a decent record? Even he can, he shouldnt be consider a true superstar, so imo, guys like T-mac, Pierce where their teams had to adjust to their games to maximize their talents arent true superstars. True great players only adjust their game to a winning system but still able to perform and lead their team to a championship level.



Uhh, no one is comparing JJ to Pierce or T-Mac. And what you fail to realize is that the Magic are 13-41, and the Celtics are 23-30. The Suns are also size-challenged and they play in the west. I know the Suns are better than the Magic and I think they're as good or better than the Celtics now that Baker is out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, no one is comparing JJ to Pierce or T-Mac. And what you fail to realize is that the Magic are 13-41, and the Celtics are 23-30. The Suns are also size-challenged and they play in the west. I know the Suns are better than the Magic and I think they're as good or better than the Celtics now that Baker is out.


HE compared JJ to Pierce or TMac in saying that they only get good stats when a offense caters to them, yet they don't lead the team anywhere.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> HE compared JJ to Pierce or TMac in saying that they only get good stats when a offense caters to them, yet they don't lead the team anywhere.


Exactly, sorry I didnt bother to check my english there, language barriers here. Anyway, Jemel is right, they arent superstars to me.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, sorry I didnt bother to check my english there, language barriers here. Anyway, Jemel is right, they arent superstars to me.


No, it made sense, I just read it wrong. Pierce has been deep into the playoffs before as the leader of his team, but basketball is a TEAM game, and that current group with Boston just doesn't have the talent to get it done..


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

the suns are a playoff team in the east over the magic and spurs....no doubt about it


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marbury 4 Life</b>!
> the suns are a playoff team in the east over the magic and spurs....no doubt about it



Nah, I think Spurs will win East conference by a mile


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

whoops....i meant the celts.....somehow the spurs were in my head....scaaarrrry


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I have no doubt that T-Mac is a super star in that he is impossible to stop and scores pretty consistently. I would imagine his percentages would be higher if he had some help.

I'm not sure Pierce is at that level any more. Maybe it is the quality of his teammates, but his shooting is way off from where it was a couple of years ago. I haven't watched him lately and I had him up in the upper tier, but maybe he isn't any more.

In any case, JJ is not even close to being in the top tier. I think he could become an all star and still not be the kind of guy who can just take over the game in the closing moments. Maybe he will never be that kind of player, but he has the physical ability.

What I like about JJ is that he plays hard: good defense, passing and assists, rebounding, and hustling. He can score, but he can also help the team win if the opponent tries to double team him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> I have no doubt that T-Mac is a super star in that he is impossible to stop and scores pretty consistently. I would imagine his percentages would be higher if he had some help.
> 
> I'm not sure Pierce is at that level any more. Maybe it is the quality of his teammates, but his shooting is way off from where it was a couple of years ago. I haven't watched him lately and I had him up in the upper tier, but maybe he isn't any more.
> ...


Pierce is really out of shape this year. Hopefully he will come into camp ready to ball next year. Celtics will be improved if he does.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> I have no doubt that T-Mac is a super star in that he is impossible to stop and scores pretty consistently. I would imagine his percentages would be higher if he had some help.
> 
> I'm not sure Pierce is at that level any more. Maybe it is the quality of his teammates, but his shooting is way off from where it was a couple of years ago. I haven't watched him lately and I had him up in the upper tier, but maybe he isn't any more.
> ...


I feel similarly about JJ.. I don't think he'll ever be a superstar first option on a good team, but he's got the consistency down now, it seems.. there's no reason he can't be a 15/6/6 guy as a third option on a great team. Much like Shawn, even if he's not scoring he has the ability to do other things which can help the team a lot. If you notice some of the games where his shot is off, it seems like instead of jacking his normal 17-20 shots he'll take 11 or 12 and end up with 9 assists..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, the way Amare is beginning to learn to pass out of the double teams will make the two man game between him and JJ a real plus. No team can double team two guys at the same time, so they could develop a Stockton - Malone chemistry.


----------

